# Laptop zum zocken



## Bosten (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich wieder mal breit schlagen lassen und SWTOR/WOW angefangen 

Nun, da mein alter Laptop damit nicht mehr klar kommt - möchte ich euch nach eurer Meinung fragen.

- Welche Laptop ist für das Game geeignet SETTINGS auf Ultra.
- Preislich kann ich bis 1500 euro gehen - umso billiger umso besser 
- ich möchte gerne einen 15 Zoll - da ich den Laptop auch mitnehmen möchte (17Zoll - zu gross)

Vielen Dank + Gruss
Bosten


----------



## hysterix (26. Februar 2012)

Da gibts zwei zur Auswahl 

HawkForce - HawkForce Gemini:15 GEMINI:15 16


MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD 97957)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

Die Frage wäre, ob Dir nicht einer mit einer Nvidia 555m reicht, wenn der dann nur 700€ kostet. Da würde SWtoR dann "nur" auf hoch noch gut spielbar sein, ca 35 FPS, aber dafür eben dann nur 700€ fürs Laptop. 

Mit ner 570m würdest Du vermutlich 50-60% mehr FPS haben.


----------



## stadler5 (26. Februar 2012)

nun gut eine GT555 würde zwar reichen aber Zukunftssicherer wäre eine GTX570M.
In Bezug auf eine Nutzung von 2 Jahren wäre eine Potentere Grafik besser.

Nutze selber ein Gemeni 15 siehe meinen Thread. Hawkforce Gemeni 15 - Notebookjournal - Forum

und kann dir Hawkforce ans Herz Legen.


----------



## Bosten (26. Februar 2012)

Super - ich danke euch Hawk (sorry, noch nie gehört - aber man lernt ja nie aus)

Ich schau mir beide mal an... 

eine GT555 - und ein Laptop für nur 700? wo findet man sowas? google hilf mir  
(oder ihr seit schneller) 

Gruss, Bosten


----------



## Bosten (26. Februar 2012)

Ach Herr Stadler5 - magst mir nicht deine Medion verkaufen?


----------



## Bosten (26. Februar 2012)

Hi, jetzt hab ich gerade ein wenig im Forum geschnüffelt - und ein gaming PC (Stand) für 600 und alles auf hoch (BF3)
was haltet ihr davon 

Cheers


----------



## hysterix (26. Februar 2012)

Ich verkaufe mein Medion  Also wenn Interesse hast Mail mich mal an nbpaar@ymail.com




Bosten schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt hab ich gerade ein wenig im Forum geschnüffelt - und ein gaming PC (Stand) für 600 und alles auf hoch (BF3)
> was haltet ihr davon
> 
> Cheers


----------



## hysterix (26. Februar 2012)

Mit einem Desktop PC kommste billiger weg das is logisch und hast mehr Leistung wie mit nem Notebook.
Für BF3 sollte man aber auch da ne GTX560ti min haben um BF3 gut spielen zu können. 
Mußt du halt wissen, mir kommt nen Desktop PC nie mehr ins Haus 




Bosten schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt hab ich gerade ein wenig im Forum geschnüffelt - und ein gaming PC (Stand) für 600 und alles auf hoch (BF3)
> was haltet ihr davon
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

Bosten schrieb:


> eine GT555 - und ein Laptop für nur 700? wo findet man sowas? google hilf mir
> (oder ihr seit schneller)
> 
> Gruss, Bosten


 sogar nur 600€ inzwischen: Lenovo IdeaPad Y570, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (M62GWGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und hier 700€ Lenovo IdeaPad Y570, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 564GB (M62GXGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

und noch zwei für 730€: Acer Aspire Ethos 5951G-2434G75Mnkk (LX.RH002.054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und MSI GE620DX-i548W7H (0016G5-SKU4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Und wegen des PCs für 600€: klar, wenn Du nicht unbedingt unterwegs oder auf dem Sofa spielen können MUSST, dann ist ein PC immer viel billiger als ein Laptop. Ein PC für 600-700€ mit ner Karte wie der GTX 560 Ti ist stärker als jedes Notebook für 1500€.

Falls Du aus anderen Gründen trotzdem ein Notebook braucht: Du kannst ja einen PC für zb 700€ nehmen UND ein halbwegs spielefähiges Notebook anstatt einem reinen Officenotebook. zB für "Sonderfälle", in denen Du mal bei einem Kumpel spielen willst. Da reicht dann ein Notebook für 700€ wie eben mit ner 555m, und dann nimmst Du dafür halt in Kauf, dass Du bei den Details ein paar Abstriche machen musst. Für zu Hause hast du dafür dann aber immer noch den PC, der besser als ein 1500€-Notebook ist UND den Du auch sehr leicht in 1-2 Jahren erneut aufrüsten kannst, zB wenn Du Battlefield 5  unbedingt auf hohen Details spielen willst.


----------



## Bosten (26. Februar 2012)

mh - dann könnte ich ja den Laptop für 600 holen - auf die SSD kann man ja verzichten (nicht?)
und mir für zuhause einen pc zusammenbauen - welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?
das ich so die nächsten 2 jahre ruhe hab?

Danke euch...


----------



## nebeneffekt (26. Februar 2012)

Bosten schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mich wieder mal breit schlagen lassen und SWTOR/WOW angefangen
> 
> ...




die Frage ist, willst du das wirklich tun? Laptop für MMORPG's kaufen?
erst Geld ausgeben nur um zu Gamen und dann mit jenigen Games unmengen an Zeit verlieren??

Ab und zu gamen oder kurz gamen ist ja ned schlimm, aber MMORPGS 
überleg dir, entscheidest du dich für ist es ein Point of no Return.

kauf lieber was für Bürobedarf oder game lieber andere games.



und jetzt werd ich zusammengeschissen weil es ein GameForum ist??


----------



## hysterix (27. Februar 2012)

Also ich werde mir nie wieder nen Desktop PC kaufen, erstens nimmt er viel Platz weg hab nur 2 Raum Wohnung^^ zweitens frißt er ne Menge Strom und drittens bin ich kein hardcore Gamer.
Wenn man ne Vernünftige Konfig hat im Notebook kann das locker  mit nem Desktop System mit halten. 
Bald kommt ja die Geforce GTX680m (Kepler) die is von der Leistung her oberhalb einer Desktop GTX560ti kommt mit OC wohl an die GTX570 Desktop ran. Ich selber bin mit der GTX570m sehr sehr zufrieden gibt kein Game was ich nicht in FHD zocken kann.
Wenn man nen Zocker ist sollte man beim Notebook nicht an der Graka sparen,denn somit hat man nach oben immer bissel Luft ach neue Spiele genißen zu können


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir nie wieder nen Desktop PC kaufen, erstens nimmt er viel Platz weg hab nur 2 Raum Wohnung^^ zweitens frißt er ne Menge Strom


 das mit dem Platz kann ja noch als Argument durchgehen, aber Strom? Was hast Du für Deinen Laptop bezahlt? 1000€ ? Ein moderner Desktop-PC mit einem Quadcore und einer AMD 6770 oder AMD 6870 (die sofgar besser als die 570m wäre) zieht im normalen Gebrauch inkl. Monitor auch keine 100W. Aber selbst wenn der PC 100W mehr verbraucht als der Laptop und Du mit dem Laptop sagen wir mal 4 Jahre auskommst, bevor Du einen neuen brauchst: wenn Du JEDEN Tag im Jahr den PC/Laptop 12 Stunden nutzt, sind es nach 4 Jahren erst 350€ Stromkostenunterschied - der Laptop kostet aber ca 400€ mehr als der PC mit einer AMD 6870 nehme. Und die 100W sind extrem hochgegriffen, auch 12 Std JEDEN Tag im Jahr werden 90% der Normalbevölkerung ihren PC nicht eingschaltet haben...


----------



## bobtune (29. Februar 2012)

Falls es ein Laptop wird, warte bis Juni, dann kommt Ivy Bridge und mischt den Markt auf. Dann sind die Sandys auch billiger.
Die mobilen Kepler Gaming Karten werden vermutlich auch nicht so sehr runtergetaktet im Akkubetrieb - dann wird Gaming auch ein bisschen mobiler.


----------

